# SONY DSC-HX1



## freshmeat (Jun 4, 2012)

Need a little bit of instruction, I'm new to this camera and bought it from a "Unclaimed Baggage" place and didn't include a manual.
How do I change the shutter speed or what are the best settings for the best picture?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

This should help. 

Sony eSupport - DSC-HX1 - Support


----------

